# What % Milkfat



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Curious, what % do you go with for milk, yogurt, etc and why?


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

5% Greek. Tastes better, keeps me full longer.

I hate milk, but if I drank it, it would be whole milk.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

A close friend of mine goes to the local convenient mart to buy coffee...has for years. He fills the large cup with creamer instead and drinks it down. That's his %! He bikes every day rain or shine as he has no car...oh...and he now has a defribulator in his chest...


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

1niceride said:


> A close friend of mine goes to the local convenient mart to buy coffee...has for years. He fills the large cup with creamer instead and drinks it down. That's his %! He bikes every day rain or shine as he has no car...oh...and he now has a defribulator in his chest...


That's why I usually get 2%. The whole stuff is loaded with saturated fat.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Remove the a fat & it's still loaded with lactose. That's why I only have it on my steak with a side of raw jelly beans.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have not had dairy-milk since my late teens. Replaced it with dairy-free when I was vegetarian. Initially, back in the 1980's and 90's... the only replacement was soy. Now there's oatmilk (it's thicker consistency), hemp, cashew, almond, rice (thinner), flax, coconut etc etc. So many choices to choose from. It's awesome. Soy has high protein, coconut is great for cooking. I've been totally plant based ie vegan for 5 years. Milk is for baby cows


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Whole milk for basis of yoghurt, cheese, etc. Cream, not half and half, for coffee. I don't drink much milk.
I don't worry about dietary stuff too much, but it seems cardio disease sure went up when we started dropping fats from our diets. Vitamin K2 variants (MH-4 and MK-7 as opposed to K1) for instance, are only found in the fatty parts of animal products and show some signs of being important in reducing calcium buildup in arteries and mediating calcium levels in bones. 
I don't know about that, I just prefer the taste.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> ... Now there's oatmilk (it's thicker consistency), hemp, cashew, almond, rice (thinner), flax, coconut etc etc. So many choices to choose from. It's awesome.


I've looked at those but most of have about zero nutritive value, except perhaps for some fortification. If you like drinking them, it's probably better than drinking soda.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

bank5 said:


> That's why I usually get 2%. The whole stuff is loaded with saturated fat.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with fats.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I have not had dairy-milk since my late teens. Replaced it with dairy-free when I was vegetarian. Initially, back in the 1980's and 90's... the only replacement was soy. Now there's oatmilk (it's thicker consistency), hemp, cashew, almond, rice (thinner), flax, coconut etc etc. So many choices to choose from. It's awesome.


I'm not sure about some of the thickeners they put in those milks (like Carrageenan in some). But we make our own - https://almondcow.co


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Black Squirrel said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with fats.


Including saturated fats?

https://www.heart.org/en/healthy-living/healthy-eating/eat-smart/fats/saturated-fats



> *There's a lot of conflicting information about saturated fats. Should I eat them or not?*
> The American Heart Association recommends limiting saturated fats - which are found in butter, cheese, red meat and other animal-based foods. Decades of sound science has proven it can raise your "bad" cholesterol and put you at higher risk for heart disease.
> 
> The more important thing to remember is the overall dietary picture. Saturated fats are just one piece of the puzzle. In general, you can't go wrong eating more fruits, vegetables, whole grains and fewer calories.
> ...


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

My milk comes in form of brie (80% of calories) and Gouda. 

I'm more concerned about avoiding milk sugar.

BTW, milk comes from mammals. One can argue if we should consume dairy, but soy et al by definition can't be milk.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Whole/Full Fat. The fat-free/reduced fat/skim dairy products taste awful


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

bank5 said:


> Including saturated fats?


Gotta make your own decision, but there's plenty of articles and studies that "prove" both sides of this debate, and every possibility in between.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Whole milk is 3.25 percent milk fat, so if you’re on the 2 percent it’s not that much lower in fat than whole.

Guess you can cherry pick your studies to make you feel good about what you eat, but for me, when I gave up all dairy and reduced my red meat consumption my bad cholesterol went from 192 to 115. The guv’ment just reversed it’s dietary finding that eating eggs (cholesterol) does not affect blood serum cholesterol. Now it says limit egg consumption. 

There’s a protein in dairy (casein) that many people have a sensitivity to, but it takes a couple weeks for you to notice that you feel better after you quit dairy. 

Too much soy can cause elevated estrogen levels in men. 

So, I use almond milk. For cooking and cereal. I drink water.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

0.5% or 1%

Skim is just too thin and watery for my taste. So I mix 1% and skim to get 0.5.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

2% milk in my tea every morning. I don't eat yogurt or any other dairy product regularly. I occasionally eat cheese and when I do it's whole fat and I eat a lot!


----------

